# Site to Site VPN - ASA 5505 to ISA 2006



## chapers (Dec 17, 2009)

I am trying to create a site to site VPN between an ASA 5505 and ISA Server 2006. I'm having trouble connecting the two end points. I believe there is a security mismatch. I have checked the IPSec and IKE settings numerous times on the ISA and ASA, followed several guides to no avail. 

When I run a debug on the ASA is says it cannot find the peer and that it is unable to remove it from the peer table (don't have the error message to hand right now). I have Googled this error and it seems to point to the crypto map and it's interesting traffic defined. Now I have checked this and it seems correct.....

Quick overview of the network.

Internal network behind ASA is 192.168.0.0/24. Remote site internal range is 10.213.60.0 /24. Is there anything in my config which I am missing / shouldn't be there? I ran a trace on the ASA and traffic is able to leave the default gateway (194.101.11.2) Also, when I plug into switchport 1 (part of vlan 1 - internal) I set up my local IP address on my laptop as 192.168.0.4 but I am unable to get internet access. I need vlan 1 traffic to know how to reach the outside interface (Eth0/0) to get internet access. How do I achieve this?

Thanks in advance, Rob

ASA Config:

ASA Version 7.2(4)
!
hostname ciscoasa
domain-name default.domain.invalid
enable password 8Ry2YjIyt7RRXU24 encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
!
interface Vlan1
nameif inside
security-level 0
ip address 192.168.0.3 255.255.255.0
!
interface Vlan2
nameif outside
security-level 100
ip address 194.101.11.6 255.255.255.0
!
interface Ethernet0/0
switchport access vlan 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1
!
interface Ethernet0/2
!
interface Ethernet0/3
!
interface Ethernet0/4
!
interface Ethernet0/5
!
interface Ethernet0/6
!
interface Ethernet0/7
!
ftp mode passive
dns server-group DefaultDNS
domain-name default.domain.invalid
object-group protocol TCPUDP
protocol-object udp
protocol-object tcp
access-list outside_nat0_outbound extended permit ip 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 10.213.60.0 255.255.255.0
access-list outside_1_cryptomap extended permit ip 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 10.213.60.0 255.255.255.0
access-list inside_access_in extended permit ip any any
access-list outside_access_in extended permit ip any any
access-list outside_access_in extended permit object-group TCPUDP any any eq www
pager lines 24
logging asdm informational
mtu inside 1500
mtu outside 1500
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
asdm image disk0:/asdm-524.bin
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
nat (outside) 0 access-list outside_nat0_outbound
access-group inside_access_in in interface inside
access-group outside_access_in in interface outside
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 194.101.11.2 1
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02
timeout sunrpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 h225 1:00:00 mgcp 0:05:00 mgcp-pat 0:05:00
timeout sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00 sip-disconnect 0:02:00
timeout sip-provisional-media 0:02:00 uauth 0:05:00 absolute
http server enable
http 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 inside
http 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 inside
http redirect inside 80
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server enable traps snmp authentication linkup linkdown coldstart
crypto ipsec transform-set ESP-3DES-SHA esp-3des esp-sha-hmac
crypto map outside_map 1 match address outside_1_cryptomap
crypto map outside_map 1 set pfs group1
crypto map outside_map 1 set peer 10.213.63.249
crypto map outside_map 1 set transform-set ESP-3DES-SHA
crypto map outside_map 1 set security-association lifetime seconds 3600
crypto map outside_map 1 set security-association lifetime kilobytes 100000
crypto map outside_map interface outside
crypto isakmp enable outside
crypto isakmp policy 10
authentication pre-share
encryption 3des
hash sha
group 2
lifetime 28800
client-update enable
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0

tunnel-group 10.213.63.249 type ipsec-l2l
tunnel-group 10.213.63.249 ipsec-attributes
pre-shared-key *
!
class-map inspection_default
match default-inspection-traffic
!
!
policy-map type inspect dns preset_dns_map
parameters
message-length maximum 512
policy-map global_policy
class inspection_default
inspect dns preset_dns_map
inspect ftp
inspect h323 h225
inspect h323 ras
inspect rsh
inspect rtsp
inspect esmtp
inspect sqlnet
inspect skinny
inspect sunrpc
inspect xdmcp
inspect sip
inspect netbios
inspect tftp
!
service-policy global_policy global
prompt hostname context
Cryptochecksum:0a74177e994f1daf6ad82e4114afce3e
: end


----------

